# Quintero Belicoso Cigar Review - Great value



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Remarkably good, especially for the price. Flavorful Corojo wrapper looks good and is well applied. Good burn with only the occasional touch-up r...

Read the full review here: Quintero Belicoso Cigar Review - Great value


----------

